# [Cool Edit] Problem mit Spuren



## Vitus86 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit Cool edit Pro 2.1 :

Wenn ich eine Aufnahme mache mit z.B einem Instrumental und 10 Spuren mit Gesang und will dann das Ganze speichern um die einzelnen Spuren am nächsten Tag zu bearbeiten, macht das Programm automatisch ein Mixdown und speichert den ab. Oder er speichert die Spuren einzeln ab, die ich dann allerdings hinterher nicht mehr so öffnen kann wie sie zuvor waren.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die ganze Session mit den einzelnen Spuren als Ganzes in einer Datei zu speichern und auch später wieder so zu öffnen?

Und wenn ja in welchem Format muss es gespeichert werden?

Gruß Vitus


----------



## bokay (20. Juni 2009)

Du meinst also nicht als CoolEdit Projektdatei, sondern quasi ein Universalformat.

Da CoolEdit wohl kaum OMF unterstützt wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als alle Spuren einzeln zu exportieren.
Du musst alle Spuren natürlich bei 1 beginnen lassen...

Was meinst du mit: "öffnen kann wie sie zuvor waren." Erklär das ev. ein bisschen genauer...


----------



## Vitus86 (20. Juni 2009)

Also er speichert ja die einzelnen Spuren ab aber als mp3.
Und dass is doch eigentlich nich gut oder?

In welchem Format sollte  ich die denn abspeichern?

Was bedeutet alle Spuren bei 1 beginnen lassen?

Was meinst du mit: "öffnen kann wie sie zuvor waren." Erklär das ev. ein bisschen genauer... 
Ich kann die Spuren einzeln speichern und einzeln öffnen aber nicht mehr alle zusammengesetz als ein Projekt öffnen.

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort!


----------



## bokay (20. Juni 2009)

Das zu bevorziehende Signal sollte PCM sein. Also wav oder aiff. Alles andere währe verlustbehaftet.

Wenn du dein Projekt nur in CoolEdit weiter bearbeiten willst, warum speicherst du nicht einfach das Projekt an sich ab.

Wenn du die Spuren einzeln exportieren willst, um sie in jedem anderen Sequencer/ Mehrspurschnittprogramm öffnen willst dann musst du den Exportberreich immer am Projektanfang (Also auf der 1) beginnnen lassen damit alle Events eben immer am selben Zeitpunkt wiedergegeben werden.


----------



## Vitus86 (20. Juni 2009)

Genau dass ist ja mein Problem dass ich nicht weiß wie ich dass Projekt an sich speicher.

Wenn ich die Option Save Session auswähle speichert das Programm automatisch alle Spuren einzeln.

Wie speicher ich also das Projekt als Ganzes?


----------



## bokay (20. Juni 2009)

Strg+S ? Sorry ich habe leider keine Ahnung von deinem Programm. Gibt es kein Handbuch?


----------

